# Need part numbers for old Craftsman 536.90510



## scoopfing (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi! I picked up an old Craftsman 536.90510 24" self propelled snow blower with a 7hp Tecumseh engine at a garage sale for $50. My first! It runs, but the vented gas cap is cracked and the vibration of the motor spews gas out onto the top of the tank. I'd also like to replace the rusted out muffler and give her a tune up. 

Can anyone point me towards part numbers for the gas cap and muffler or a manual/parts list for this model? Thanks!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

See if you can make out a number on top of the engine.
Should look something like this.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is the link for the chassis parts:

Craftsman 24 Inch Snow Thrower Parts | Model 53690510 | SearsPartsDirect

I would look up the parts there, then use the part number to look it up on other sites. You may find it cheaper.

I would also look at getting replacement belts, unless they look brand new.


----------



## scoopfing (Nov 1, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Here is the link for the chassis parts:
> 
> Craftsman 24 Inch Snow Thrower Parts | Model 53690510 | SearsPartsDirect
> 
> ...


Thanks. I don't think there are any belts on this machine, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## scoopfing (Nov 1, 2014)

dbert said:


> See if you can make out a number on top of the engine.
> Should look something like this.


Thanks. It's 143 626292. Ordered a gas cap (hope it fits), muffler and gasket, and an air filter. Can't wait for some snow.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

scoopfing said:


> Thanks. I don't think there are any belts on this machine, unless I'm missing something.


The second diagram shows two belts, that are under a cover.


----------



## scoopfing (Nov 1, 2014)

Ah, thank you. Did not notice that. Will check them.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That's what most of are here for, to give a second set of eyes to the same thing.


----------

